# Ringworm



## katie25 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys, after doing some research i just found out i have ring worms, its a perfect red circle on my chest. 

I was trying to work out how i got it. 

This might be a totally stupid question but can you get ringworms from bearded dragons???


----------



## JasonL (Mar 21, 2008)

ringworm is a fungal condition (there is no worm involved), easy to treat with any anti fungal cream such as Lamisil (from chemists). Usually you catch it from cats and dogs or other humans, I have no idea if reptiles could carry such a fungus.


----------



## katie25 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks jason, i got some Lamisil from the chemist yesterday. 

Does anyone else know if i got it from my beardies?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 21, 2008)

Chances are you got it elsewhere, it's not that uncommon, any person, dog or cat you touched over the last week could be a carrier. Treat yourself, it should heal pretty quick, then rub your beardies over yourself and let us know the results.


----------



## Armand (Mar 22, 2008)

yeh iv had that before.. kept me out of school for a week!.. we were new to aus and mum thought it was an actual worm under the skin.. but its only a fungus that youd probably gotten from somewhere else as i dont think beardies have it..


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Mar 22, 2008)

beardies can get it 
it is very uncommon in them though
you can aslo get it from hair that has fallen out 
it is very easy to catch but easy to treat
it can even live on a solid object for a limited amount of time


----------



## kakariki (Mar 22, 2008)

I got it from my cows. My kids got it from a friends cows. I think any animal can get it. We used bettadine but any iodine based lotion will do just make sure you cover it with gauze otherwise it may spread. My understanding is once you get it, you are immune to it. I certainly only got it once even though I had dairy cattle for 12 years & I think without exception every calf got it. In fact all the stock got it, cows, horses, goats, pigs, cats,dogs & humans.


----------



## Bapi (Mar 23, 2008)

There is no real evidence of ringworm dermatophytes affecting reptiles. Beardies do get fungal skin infections commonly but these are not the same as ringworm. There are lots of different species of ringworm causing organism but statitically you probably got it from another person as human to human transmission is the most common. You can still get it from cats, dogs, mice rats, cows, horses, etc though.


----------



## katie25 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice guys. 
I totally disinfected my whole house on the weekend. 
Was told it might take a couple of weeks to clear up, so in the meantime, no low neck tops for me.


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 25, 2008)

I had it really badly when I was a kid it took mum forever to rid me of it. And I had one last year so I don't think you're immune once you've had it.

I recall mum saying one time that it has spores that can become airborne. So yeah, keep it covered if you can.

I used tinea cream on mine and it cleared it up fast.


----------



## DrNick (Mar 25, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Treat yourself, it should heal pretty quick, then rub your beardies over yourself and let us know the results.



LOL @ Jason

Don't forget to take pictures :lol:


----------

